# My new dog



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

My "little" Vaka she is now almost 6 months old.
This picture is taken the day she left from Sweden to Iceland.
She now has just two weeks left in quarantine can't wait to get her home. And the other pic is of her 8.weeks old

We are going to our first FCI show in end of February.

Her sire is Ch. Digeo Da Maya and her Dam is Ch. Racketeer Street Poetry


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new girl and what a beauty!! I can well imagine that you can't wait till her isolation is over. Lovely, lovely girl! Good luck at your shows!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

She's very pretty, from Huffish isn't she?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

jak said:


> She's very pretty, from Huffish isn't she?


Thanks, yes she is our Swedish girl.
Huffish Put The Blame On Me.

I am very lucky to have her most of my dream poodles are in her pedigree


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's beautiful! She looks so grown up from the first picture to the second. I hope my Mia turns out to be as beautiful as she is.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

wow - VERY VERY pretty!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow winnow what a beauty. You will have fun with this one she is very well put together..


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

She is very, very fancy. Looking at her sire's pedigree, I see why. I can't find her dam's pedigree, though. Who are her dam and sire?


Ok.. edited to say that I found it on the Huffish site. Wow! What a nice puppy. So many great, great dogs behind her: Miki, Concord, Caddy, Spellbound. Her pedigree reads like a Whos Who of great Poodles. I'm totally jealous!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

cbrand said:


> She is very, very fancy. Looking at her sire's pedigree, I see why. I can't find her dam's pedigree, though. Who are her dam and sire?
> 
> 
> Ok.. edited to say that I found it on the Huffish site. Wow! What a nice puppy. So many great, great dogs behind her: Miki, Concord, Caddy, Spellbound. Her pedigree reads like a Whos Who of great Poodles. I'm totally jealous!


Yeah, I love the look of Max (Every Street)
and all the Da Maya dogs I have seen have been really really nice too, and Diego himself is very stunning


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats  !!! She is a stunner , that is for sure : ) !!! I wish you best of luck in the ring !!!!!

How long is a quarantine ??? :rolffleyes:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

VERY NICE!!! Congrats on the beautiful new puppy!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I can't wait to watch her grow up here. Diego is breathtaking!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Oh I can't wait to watch her grow up here. Diego is breathtaking!


You can say that again!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all I am very happy to have her  and so very grateful to her breeder. 

The quarantine is 4 weeks. These are the longest 4 weeks of my life hehe 
But she had to be 5 months to come to Iceland so she will be 6 months when I will get her finally home.

I will have her and maybe Charly my other spoo in the ring in feb but he is still growing some coat. The picture is of him

His sire is Degana Cash up Front and Dam Ginette Comtess vom Swenter Moor 

He has Degana, Torbec and Vom Swenter Moor dogs in his pedigree 
http://icepoodle.synthasite.com/charly.php


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Thank you all I am very happy to have her  and so very grateful to her breeder.
> 
> The quarantine is 4 weeks. These are the longest 4 weeks of my life hehe
> But she had to be 5 months to come to Iceland so she will be 6 months when I will get her finally home.
> ...


I'm so envious of you and your spoos right now
They're so beautiful, and hav gorgeous coats!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Thank you all I am very happy to have her  and so very grateful to her breeder.
> 
> The quarantine is 4 weeks. These are the longest 4 weeks of my life hehe
> But she had to be 5 months to come to Iceland so she will be 6 months when I will get her finally home.
> ...


OMG could that dog be any more black? He's beautiful!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks you guy's I am really happy with my little gang.
They are also the only black Spoos in Iceland !!

We have 15 Apricot a very few brown maybe 4. And one or two white who are over 10 years old.

There have only been 6 Standard litters since 1994.

We only have four dog shows a year  and there has only been one Standard Poodle Best In Show
That was a black dog the first to be imported from Sweden.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Thanks you guy's I am really happy with my little gang.
> They are also the only black Spoos in Iceland !!
> 
> We have 15 Apricot a very few brown maybe 4. And one or two white who are over 10 years old.
> ...


4 Shows? That's harsh. In our town, we only have 4 a year (conformation wise) but there are neighbouring towns that have them as well.

Are you the only person in Iceland who shows Spoos?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

jak said:


> 4 Shows? That's harsh. In our town, we only have 4 a year (conformation wise) but there are neighbouring towns that have them as well.
> 
> Are you the only person in Iceland who shows Spoos?


No like I said there are about 20 Spoos in Iceland I only have 3  

Yeh and I like to have more but we just went from 3 to 4 hehe .

they are in February ,June, August and November


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Winnow said:


> No like I said there are about 20 Spoos in Iceland I only have 3
> 
> Yeh and I like to have more but we just went from 3 to 4 hehe .
> 
> they are in February ,June, August and November


So all of those 20 spoos go to the same shows?
You'll have to get us some pics then.
At out shows, we're lucky to have one spoo, let alone two.
And if there are two, they're from the same breeder, and most likely white.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

jak said:


> So all of those 20 spoos go to the same shows?
> You'll have to get us some pics then.
> At out shows, we're lucky to have one spoo, let alone two.
> And if there are two, they're from the same breeder, and most likely white.


I wish they are so few how are showing at the moment it is just me. 

It is like nobody is interested in the coat care and I can understand it is hard work.

I admit that I have had a hard time with it but I have also been really sick the last year so I am a little bit excused  since a poodle in full show coat has to be bathed every week and that is a little bit hard when you are in the hospital :S


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Winnow - your dogs are just *amazing *!!!!! You are so lucky to have them - jealousy here too LOL :bounce: 

That is so interesting to hear how is poodle breed standing in other countries !

I went on the link you posted and I was also amazed to see actual reports from shows (what judges wrote down) - THAT IS SUCH A NEAT IDEA !!!!!!

That way everybody knows what are characteristics of any particular dog and help tremendously with breeding planing and choosing a stud - WOW !!!

Is that done for all dogs in Icealnd and perhaps Sweden - or this was just exception  ?

Four weeks is soooo long : (((, I can only imagine your frustration ! Where is dog situated during that period :rolffleyes: ???


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Winnow - your dogs are just *amazing *
> I went on the link you posted and I was also amazed to see actual reports from shows (what judges wrote down) - THAT IS SUCH A NEAT IDEA !!!!!!
> 
> That way everybody knows what are characteristics of any particular dog and help tremendously with breeding planing and choosing a stud - WOW !!!
> ...


This is done I think in all FCI shows.
I got Charly from Germany and he has them from Germany and Luxembourg.
And I know they are done in all Scandinavia.

But I think some are thinking about not having them any more witch I think is a shame.

The quarantine is on a tiny island in the north of Iceland 280 miles away from my home. But the staff there takes really good care of the dogs.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

That is all so interesting to hear !!! 

I really hope that rules about "show comments" would not change :smow:- it is such a neat idea that it would be a shame hwell:.

One more thing - when dogs are for so long in the quarantine - do you have to pay for boarding, grooming, food etc. :rolffleyes: ???


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

yes the whole stay is 1400 dollars but if i take everything together with the flight and vet checks then it is 3552 dollars


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OOOOOHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYY GOODNESS !!!!!!

You definitely have the most expensive puppy on this forum :scared: !!!!

May your investment bring "many happy returns" to you


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> OOOOOHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYY GOODNESS !!!!!!
> 
> You definitely have the most expensive puppy on this forum :scared: !!!!
> 
> May your investment bring "many happy returns" to you


Well this is with out the price of the puppy 

just for everything I had to pay for to bringing her to Iceland.

All with Charly and the price of him, was 4880 dollars 
That was before the recession hit Iceland so he was much cheaper.

He came to Iceland in oct 2008 the flight cost was 240 d but Vaka's flight was 840 d so there is a big difference


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh boy LOL I am glad I do not live on Iceland - that is for sure (just joking . 

But - how exciting to become a true "founder" of a poodle population on Iceland  !!! If they ever print a book - you and your poodles will be in it - no way around it LOL !!!!


----------

